# Has anyone else tried BOSS shells?



## ghadarits (Dec 28, 2020)

I was sent two boxes by a work associate to try out and have to say they're either really good or I'm just shooting better than normal. 0 cripples out of 20 or so birds so far this season. I'm shooting 3" #3's and still have about half a box.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes they are the real deal and affordable. The ole "shoot 6 shells at a cripple to kill it" is out the window with boss shells too. So they honestly cost about the same as regular steel if you make em count. I shoot 2 and 3/4 3x5s


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 28, 2020)

My brother bought a box of 200. 3” 3s&5s I think. So far only 1 cripple. And it was knocked down at 50yds.


----------



## devolve (Dec 28, 2020)

I shoot the #5’s. They pattern very well out of my gun.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 28, 2020)

I shoot 5’s and approve


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 28, 2020)

I guess the good news is the shells are probably the difference and not my shooting ability somehow improving. I’ll take the results either way.

The 3” #3s pattern well too even with a mid range choke getting most of the pattern in the target area at 50 yards.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 29, 2020)

Bought some 3" # 2's... they seem to like a full choke in my Beretta, kill good.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Dec 29, 2020)

I’m in limbo on this one. I have never shot these shells, but have shot bismuth in the past. Saying that I have no issue killing ducks with <$100 a case shells. Often times when we shoot with just two or three guns we will take turns shooting at birds and often stay under 10 or so shells a person. Now when birds are being difficult and shooting a little further and shooting birds that don’t have their cheat open to you it takes a few more shells. Now is that works paying over 3x the amount for a shell? I have never been on a hunt and said dang if I had a better shell I would be doing better. I may pick up a few boxes for my next outing and get some first hand experience with them.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 29, 2020)

what is the load velocity, and is it bismth steel or tungston


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Dec 30, 2020)

chase870 said:


> what is the load velocity, and is it bismth steel or tungston


https://bossshotshells.com/


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 30, 2020)

chase870 said:


> what is the load velocity, and is it bismth steel or tungston



Chase this is not at all related to the thread. I like your avatar hopefully that isn’t a real picture just staged but know this....... In my mind that’s what you look like. No offense intended.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 30, 2020)

Really thinking about buying some #7's for my .410. Would be some seriously fun shooting on some wood ducks.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 31, 2020)

ghadarits said:


> Chase this is not at all related to the thread. I like your avatar hopefully that isn’t a real picture just staged but know this....... In my mind that’s what you look like. No offense intended.



Nope the avatar is a real picture real people and real spelling skills. I been dealing with those types of people for 35 years. They just keep breeding


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2020)

chase870 said:


> Nope the avatar is a real picture real people and real spelling skills. I been dealing with those types of people for 35 years. They just keep breeding


He didn’t have room to pell it rite.


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 2, 2021)

If they had some 20’s, I would buy couple cases, but there’s not any to find no where, hopefully I can get some before heading to Arkansas in several weeks, would like to try the m2 on some ducks, so if you find some, please pm me, I’ve been checking everything everywhere


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 3, 2021)

Good on some folks to have an opinion on something they've never used ?.  Yep, cheap shells kill ducks. But "slightly more expensive than good steel" puts more ducks on your strap. Me, my son, and a buddy killed about 30 this weekend. Nowhere near here of course) . Mallards, gadwall, Blue bills, couple of buffies.   We mixed up shells knowing what we shot with each brand. Divers are tough. Cripple divers are particularly tough with steel.  2 and 3/4 no. 5 is some bad stuff on fliers, cripples, whatever you want to shoot. Remember lead?   I do.... It's like that


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 3, 2021)

Ok, I pulled the trigger on some 12 #5’s, will give update after I get back from Arkansas in a few weeks, I will shoot them against heavy metal and black clouds, there the same price as the black clouds, some where around 28-29$ a box, so we’ll see


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jan 4, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Good on some folks to have an opinion on something they've never used ?.  Yep, cheap shells kill ducks. But "slightly more expensive than good steel" puts more ducks on your strap. Me, my son, and a buddy killed about 30 this weekend. Nowhere near here of course) . Mallards, gadwall, Blue bills, couple of buffies.   We mixed up shells knowing what we shot with each brand. Divers are tough. Cripple divers are particularly tough with steel.  2 and 3/4 no. 5 is some bad stuff on fliers, cripples, whatever you want to shoot. Remember lead?   I do.... It's like that


30 ducks thats pretty impressive. Maybe if you used a better shell you would of killed more.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 4, 2021)

Lol 30 ducks 2 days 3 guys 1 was a kid. 
If you knew much, you could figure out those numbers could be limits by species.  I've forgotten more about duck hunting than you know. nothing left for me to prove by posting pics on the gon duck forum sticky lol. I'm sure it's possible you've impressed another youngin or 2 on here.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jan 4, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Lol 30 ducks 2 days 3 guys 1 was a kid.
> If you knew much, you could figure out those numbers could be limits by species.  Look here boy... I've forgotten more about duck hunting than you know.  Bank on that, nothing left for me to prove by posting pics on the gon duck forum sticky lol. I'm sure it's possible you've impressed another youngin or 2 on here.  So keep on



Didn’t mean to hurt your feelings, you were the one throwing out numbers. I don’t have anything to prove I only post pictures because I enjoy seeing successful hunts.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 4, 2021)

I'll toughen up and get over the hump about it 1 day.  I just thought those numbers weren't good enough for you. I sure hope errrbody approves.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 4, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'll toughen up and get over the hump about it 1 day.  I just thought those numbers weren't good enough for you. I sure hope errrbody approves.



My name is Metro Trout and I approve this message.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 4, 2021)

Do you pronounce it "trouit"?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 4, 2021)

Ol’ Jb has killed a duck or three. I’ll take his word that they are what he says they are.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 6, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Do you pronounce it "trouit"?



Yes.  Yes I do.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 7, 2021)

JROESEL said:


> Ok, I pulled the trigger on some 12 #5’s, will give update after I get back from Arkansas in a few weeks, I will shoot them against heavy metal and black clouds, there the same price as the black clouds, some where around 28-29$ a box, so we’ll see



I normally shoot Black cloud shells and since using up my two sample boxes have gone back to them. In my opinion they aren’t nearly as deadly on birds further out. At 20 yards they’re both hammers but for me but once you get out to 30 yards and further Boss leaves the Cloud in the dust. Did not have one cripple with Boss. Had two cripples last weekend. My dog found one on the way back to the truck about 100 yards from where it was shot. Luckily we were one bird short.


----------



## devolve (Jan 21, 2021)

Had a cripple ringer swimming at 40 yards on Saturday. I was honestly surprised when I stoned him with 1 shot(3” #5’s). I’ve spent 30 years unloading countless rounds at ringers in the same situation.


----------



## drahthaar (Jan 21, 2021)

3" 20g #5s were excellent for me on december pheasant this year.  Haven't tried them on waterfowl yet.


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 21, 2021)

Gentleman I’m here shooting ducks at the moment, and after two days, I will say the clouds are in the truck and boss is in the bag, 
I wish I would’ve got some 2’s, I got the 3/5’s and there great, just have some farther shots with this being the second weekend before it closes, birds are a little shy to say the least... but we are shooting and seeing a lot of ducks in multiple fields
And yes, cripples don’t stand a chance against these shells, I shot one that was close to 50 yards and it rolled it


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 22, 2021)

THEY WORK ?


----------



## Orangefeet (Jan 25, 2021)

Ive been shooting the 20 gauge 3" 5s through a .15 in my 390 and they kill clean out to 35 yards.  I hunted with a friend shooting 2 3/4 5s in a 12 gauge and they were good to 50 yards with a .25, my next purchase will be the 4s for geese, 7s for small ducks.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jan 25, 2021)

JROESEL said:


> Gentleman I’m here shooting ducks at the moment, and after two days, I will say the clouds are in the truck and boss is in the bag,
> I wish I would’ve got some 2’s, I got the 3/5’s and there great, just have some farther shots with this being the second weekend before it closes, birds are a little shy to say the least... but we are shooting and seeing a lot of ducks in multiple fields
> And yes, cripples don’t stand a chance against these shells, I shot one that was close to 50 yards and it rolled it



Why are there cripples?


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 25, 2021)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Why are there cripples?


Because some times I can’t hit the broad side of the barn with a handful of soup beans, I wish I could just get a drt kill on every shot, but it’s not realistic


----------



## drahthaar (Jan 25, 2021)

drahthaar said:


> 3" 20g #5s were excellent for me on december pheasant this year.  Haven't tried them on waterfowl yet.


Put down two mallards with 3" 20g #7s.  Close shooting in the decoys in the timbers, but they were both stoned.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jan 25, 2021)

JROESEL said:


> Because some times I can’t hit the broad side of the barn with a handful of soup beans, I wish I could just get a drt kill on every shot, but it’s not realistic


So your saying if you hit the bird you would kill it and don’t need shells that are $2 a piece?


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 25, 2021)

Duckbuster82 said:


> So your saying if you hit the bird you would kill it and don’t need shells that are $2 a piece?



You’re not proving any valid points.  Let it go.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 25, 2021)

Everybody knows that real duck mashers and smashers never have to finish off cripples cause they put em on the water boots on, cupped and committed, talk em into giving up  and whatever other cliche and basically pluck em on the skillet  with that big load of no. 4 xpert boyyyyyy


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jan 25, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Everybody knows that real duck mashers and smashers never have to finish off cripples cause they put em on the water boots on, cupped and committed, talk em into giving up  and whatever other cliche and basically pluck em on the skillet  with that big load of no. 4 xpert boyyyyyy


you get so upset with me. All I am saying is boy says the shells do such a good job killing them dead, but yet he still has to shoot cripples. But he also says when if he hits them good they die. That’s the case with every other shell out there. I have run bismuth and other alloys so yes I have some experience on the subject. But I have settled in on cheap shells, never seen a distinct difference to spend that kind of money on them. You seem to be the know it all, any time I have a different opinion you get offended and start these verbal attacks.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 25, 2021)

So sensitive...... The waterfowl forum has always been about funning. Lighten up pal.   We'z  just yankin chains.   Don't read too much into it.  If I was "so upset" with you I'da been banded by now.  Sometimes..... In some cases...... In a duck hunting scenario...... A "boy" as you say may be finishing off the other guy's cripple.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 25, 2021)

Duckbuster82 said:


> you get so upset with me. All I am saying is boy says the shells do such a good job killing them dead, but yet he still has to shoot cripples. But he also says when if he hits them good they die. That’s the case with every other shell out there. I have run bismuth and other alloys so yes I have some experience on the subject. But I have settled in on cheap shells, never seen a distinct difference to spend that kind of money on them. You seem to be the know it all, any time I have a different opinion you get offended and start these verbal attacks.



If this place hurts your feelings, stay away from ODT.  Them boys will give you a run for your money.


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 25, 2021)

Duckbuster82 said:


> you get so upset with me. All I am saying is boy says the shells do such a good job killing them dead, but yet he still has to shoot cripples. But he also says when if he hits them good they die. That’s the case with every other shell out there. I have run bismuth and other alloys so yes I have some experience on the subject. But I have settled in on cheap shells, never seen a distinct difference to spend that kind of money on them. You seem to be the know it all, any time I have a different opinion you get offended and start these verbal attacks.


hey boy as you called me, the reason your getting blasted and being told to let it go by multiple people, is that you are betraying your self as a Dick, I don’t know you and you don’t know me, I’ve never had someone so concerned about something they don’t agree with, there is a way to not worry about it, DONT LOOK AT IT, so to you the sharp shooter that never has to finish a bird or any animal off with any type of projectile, you don’t agree, or don’t want to spend the money, then that’s your choice, you do your thing and I’ll continue to do mine, hope you’ve e had a wonderful season


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 26, 2021)

Guys if ya shoot them in the decoys ya can kill them dead with cheap steel loads,Why use decoys if ya going to pass shoot ducks,just buy BB shot and sling it out there and cripple/lose the ducks and burn some powder,I've hunted them with bismuth and  cheap steel shells and hanging feet down in the decoys both kill,to each their own but I shoot the same load year after year(Winchester Drylok 1450 ft per second 1 1/4 #2 shot) and very seldom have cripple birds just by shooting them where  I'm supposed to,35 40 yards feet hanging and still can miss. Spend your money on what you want,shoot them where you want to and have fun.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 16, 2021)

Bingo.... This is the face nowadays of waterfowling. Complete with 96 led lights on his boat, under carriage lights on his squatted ram, and rooster taillights. blaring Lil Naz x on his wetsounds rolling thru the "timber".  Mullet, Oakley blades, flexed and the sleeves fell off


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 16, 2021)

Looks like the love child of Kenny Powers, and Luke Bryan


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 16, 2021)

I can speak from experience, I will never shoot steel again.  The ducks fall dead and the dog doesn’t have to chase them.  I’ve killed plenty of ducks with steel shot.  I’m shooting Boss loads from now own. I can afford them, so that’s what I buy.  If your momma won’t raise your allowance then keep buying the steel.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)

Duckbuster82 said:


>


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)

I had no idea Joe Dirt was a waterfowler.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 16, 2021)

One thing that Yeebo didn’t even consider, besides physics is recoil.  When you shoot a 2-3/4” shell it is easier to make follow up shots which leads to higher killer percentages .  The physics part is probably to much for the Yeebos to comprehend so I won't go into that


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)

FloppinBob said:


> Looks like the love child of Kenny Powers, and Luke Bryan



Roll Tide.


----------



## hrstille (Jun 16, 2021)

Lead has always worked for me


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)

hrstille said:


> Lead has always worked for me



Hard to beat it!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 16, 2021)

Yes to using Boss shells.  Got this ole boy opening weekend shooting 20 guage/ 2 ounce /3 inch/ 9 shot TSS shells at thirty yards.  He did not quiver or flop around, nothing except drop graveyard dead.  I highly recommend them.  The only thing they dont have is those purty solid paper crimps on the end of the shell


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)

FootLongDawg said:


> Yes to using Boss shells.  Got this ole boy opening weekend shooting 20 guage/ 2 ounce /3 inch/ 9 shot TSS shells at thirty yards.  He did not quiver or flop around, nothing except drop graveyard dead.  I highly recommend them.  The only thing they dont have is those purty solid paper crimps on the end of the shellView attachment 1085974



Nicely done Sir.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 17, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Hard to beat it!


Especially #5 3-1/2” turkey loads out of an old BPS 10


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 17, 2021)

Steel shot is like Nutt Mustard for me.  Rarely use it, and when I do it’s a waste of time.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 17, 2021)

FloppinBob said:


> Especially #5 3-1/2” turkey loads out of an old BPS 10



I still got my ole 10 gauge!


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 17, 2021)

FloppinBob said:


> Steel shot is like Nutt Mustard for me.  Rarely use it, and when I do it’s a waste of time.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 17, 2021)

Is that guy in the video the same one who got caught snoogling with Eric Church?


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 17, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> I still got my ole 10 gauge!


I kilt mo ducks with that Ol 10 then most these boys will ever dream of.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 17, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Is that guy in the video the same one who got caught snoogling with Eric Church?


when did that happen?


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 17, 2021)

FloppinBob said:


> when did that happen?



Pretty sure it was in the news.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 17, 2021)

Poor Mr Church.  Guess the ol Jack Daniel's got to him.


----------

